# 02 Honda Rancher ES won't shift



## hiawassee1 (Feb 4, 2018)

As stated in title, my electronic shift is not working on my Rancher.  Son says if you turn key on it will change gears, but will not change while riding.  I haven't had time to check it out, just going by what he is saying at the moment.  He also said that three dashes are showing where gear is displayed.  

Any ideas, let me know.

Thanks, J.R.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 4, 2018)

I’ve never owned an electric shift model, so I haven’t had any experience troubleshooting them. I can only speculate as to what the cause is, from what I’ve heard. 

Some areas I would look into and maybe try to do it by process of elimination.  First off I think it’s very important that the voltage is right.  The angle sensors seem to be a common cause. Also the shift motor and shift buttons hang up and may possibly clean contact points.  

If your saying it shifts when you turn the key on, maybe it’s possible that the clutch is not adjusted right?

Anyhow, all of this is just me guessing a bit, and giving you some possibilities. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 4, 2018)

my ES only gave problems when the battery cables were not making good contact or the battery was not charged fully


----------



## MOTS (Feb 5, 2018)

Probably needs an angle sensor. Go to hondaforeman.com and find your model in the sub categories.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Feb 5, 2018)

I agree that a weak battery can cause those symptoms. How old is your battery.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 6, 2018)

The flashing is a code. A certain number of flashes tells you which part needs replacing. Dang sensors, they are the problem more times than not.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 6, 2018)

MOTS said:


> Probably needs an angle sensor. Go to hondaforeman.com and find your model in the sub categories.


 I wonder... if his model has the automatic feature as well as the electric shift? What I am actually wondering if the electric shift only has an angle sensor. The angle sensor on mine, A 500 Foreman, with Auto/ES, tells the computer at what angle the trans wedge is at.  I got tired of replacing mine. It was triggering limp mode all the time. I cut and spliced wires until I hit the right one. Now the computer does not get the limp signal. After 10 years of cussing, it works now


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 6, 2018)

If it's not electrical, then it's the shift motor.... or the shift motor to shaft connection. I bought this same model off CL for cheap because it would not shift. In 5 minutes, I had it fixed. You remove a cover on the front of the motor, small cover, The shift motor moves a rod at 90 degrees the turns a shaft that has what looks like 1/4 of a gear, pie shaped, with teeth. The connection here of the gear to the shaft that runs through the engine will be wallowed out. A new gear is $5 however the shaft and key may be worn. So I welded mine. Pretty easy to get to on the 2wd model. I will post a pic of the gear when I get this new phone set up to deliver pics to my email


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 6, 2018)

The 3/8 hole connects to a shaft that runs through the engine. This connection is what needs be welded. Not much weld. You don't want to get it too hot and ruin seals. Pic coming if I can resize


----------



## MOTS (Feb 7, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> I wonder... if his model has the automatic feature as well as the electric shift? What I am actually wondering if the electric shift only has an angle sensor. The angle sensor on mine, A 500 Foreman, with Auto/ES, tells the computer at what angle the trans wedge is at.  I got tired of replacing mine. It was triggering limp mode all the time. I cut and spliced wires until I hit the right one. Now the computer does not get the limp signal. After 10 years of cussing, it works now



The one I had was an 2007 500 foreman model, I bought it used with around 30 hours. After fighting shifting problems for years I sold it. The buyer who was well aware of the problem, he said there was a recall on 07 models to have the wiring harness replaced. Being I wasn't the original buyer I didn't receive all the recall notices. No more Honda products for me! I have a Yamaha now, which never gets used.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2018)

I had a 99 450 es. When it wouldn't shift I'd spray Ed-40 in and around the shift buttons and work them a bit. Fixed the problem every time


----------



## hiawassee1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I finally had a chance to look at it, and didn't have a problem at all.  Son rode it for 2 days without any issues, so unsure what the issue is.


----------

